# L2+Major =



## Coelacanth (Nov 29, 2015)

This thread is mostly about a new grinder. But it's also about ongoing learning with a commercial lever machine at home. Early days for the grinder, but a good reminder so far about matching gear carefully for best (or better) results.

For six months or so now I have been fairly much thrilled with the Londinium 2 - but in the back of my mind I have guessed the old Faema MPN grinder I've been using to be a limiting factor. This was reinforced when I tried a couple of espressos at the roasters' I visit. He uses a Mythos for the the bar and a pair of EK43's for his bulk grinding. Despite a slighty more 'monotonous' and bitter presentation via his pump-driven machine compared to Londinium, there were some things going on in my mouth that were also more involving.

So I bought a Mazzer Major. Not a new one, but a cheap one that needed a clean, but had a recent burr-change and is running fine. Now this is probably not the be-all and end-all grinder by today's standards, but I figured it would be a significant step up from the Faema. I'd still like an EK....one day....

Well, I reckon I was right about the old Mazzer. I played around yesterday afternoon and then pulled three shots before work this morning - I've been utterly taken aback..... I thought I was getting a lot of crema before but the Mazzer just keeps delivering - and no early blonding.. Nice. At first sip, I instantly recognise the almost-gamey PNG SO I have been buying for a month or so... but then there is so much more of everything... more mouthfeel, more zing, more chocolate, layers of balanced flavour and seductive aftertastes...

As I played with the grind adjustment, changes happened in the cup - the shots became progressively sweeter as I opened the grind. This is something that I was virtually never able to achieve with the Faema and its small burrs... sure I could speed up and slow down a shot, but the espresso always seemed to taste the same, to some degree anyhow. I also noticed that the Faema tended to smear different beans and blends towards one common nutty flavour. It was almost never bad (except on dark roasts) - just a bit baffling.

In short, I really can't wait to continue down this path and see what the Mazzer will unravel. The Londinium consistently delivered better espresso than I experience out in the wide world even with the Faema grinder - and the emotional meter in my mouth wants to say that the Mazzer has upped my enjoyment further... by quite a wide margin. Will report in from time to time, if there is any interest.


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









Critical inspection









Missing profit









First shot.. maybe a bit gassy?









Poor man's EK43


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

Brave kid .... No way would I go anywhere near an exposed group head or a grinder with no clothes on


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

Oh and blooming love your poor mans ek .. I really want one !!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I had one similar.....


----------



## Coelacanth (Nov 29, 2015)

Yes the old Hobart is a beauty..... I reckon I could replace the original burrs with a set from a Super Caimano.... replace the plain bearings with good rollers somehow, new capacitor, remachined adjustment setup..... and just like that! It would have been cheaper to by the EK 

Im slowly learning lol.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

That particular one stood me £40. I bought it as a non runner as it had been standing unused since its owner from new had closed their grocers some many years ago. I rang them back the next day just to ask if they had the collection box....they did. I rewired the plug, switched it on and away it went, sweet as a nut. The burrs were knackered but I moved it on, as you do


----------



## lotuseater (Dec 25, 2015)

Good thread - keep posting OP!


----------



## Coelacanth (Nov 29, 2015)

Thanks Lotuseater

So the latest news here is that I enjoy the espresso from the Mazzer / L2 combo immensely. But the Mazzer is a complete dog to adjust..... oh well....

After speaking to Reiss a few times on the subject of temperature, I decided to crank the L2 pstat down to give 1bar max pressure. Since doing so, some of my local medium roasts are more accessible without going through cooling flushes (from which the incredibly stable Londinium seems to recover from too fast for my routine....)

Steam pressure and element cycle are now more in line with domestic duties but I guess I might have to crank her back up if I get better access to lighter roasts.. For now, I am happier than I have been to date.

Here is a a shot I enjoyed earlier in the week... Guatemalan something-or-rather, mid roast crowdpleaser, but coming off the L2 in fine style - like drinking a liquid version of chocolate caramel sponge, if that makes sense. Anyway... I'm a happy lad.


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

L2 at home! Lots of coffee drinkers in the house then??


----------



## lotuseater (Dec 25, 2015)

Agree about the adjustment on the Mazzer. Too stiff then suddenly jerks too far.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

lotuseater said:


> Agree about the adjustment on the Mazzer. Too stiff then suddenly jerks too far.


Have you tried cleaning out the thread thoroughly? I did mine last night for this reason.

I used a tooth brush, fine wire brush then used the soft brush on the dremel. Mixed in with lots of wiping down with a cloth.

I lightly re-greased the thread on the collar with Mycote . I also greased the bottom of this where the collar pushes down on the top of the top burr.


----------



## Tewdric (Apr 20, 2014)

If you can justify an L2 for home then a Compaq 120 or EK has to be done. Its the rules.

I noticed a big step up from a Major to my E37S. I suspect it was down to weight of beans in a hopper as oposed to single dosing. The L1 is so revealing you can rest assured there is more to come.


----------



## lotuseater (Dec 25, 2015)

urbanbumpkin said:


> Have you tried cleaning out the thread thoroughly? I did mine last night for this reason.
> 
> I used a tooth brush, fine wire brush then used the soft brush on the dremel. Mixed in with lots of wiping down with a cloth.
> 
> I lightly re-greased the thread on the collar with Mycote . I also greased the bottom of this where the collar pushes down on the top of the top burr.


No not done this. Thanks for the tip. Has is made a big improvement?


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

lotuseater said:


> No not done this. Thanks for the tip. Has is made a big improvement?


It is much smoother, although the collar on mine was really stiff.

Once I'd cleaned the threads I tried it out by winding it down without the springs in, which I could do with 1 finger. I think the springs make the big difference on the Major. Which is why the lube between the bottom of the collar and the top of the top burr makes a difference.


----------



## lotuseater (Dec 25, 2015)

Thanks Urban!


----------



## Coelacanth (Nov 29, 2015)

Enjoying the repsonses here... thanks all.

The L2 does a fine job for the 3-4 espressos it makes per day through the week..... hedonistic purchase, much?  To be fair, we usually add a couple more to the tally on weekends. Still, its nice to have a spare group if the seals go down on Number 1....

I have cleaned the hell out of the Mazzer. Frankly, it is a tank of a machine with all the finesse of rhino. I will upgrade, but only to my own design, when the time comes for me to be able to put it in to action. It will be a single dosing monster - overpowered, overengineered, overkill etc etc. Can you see a trend developing here?

I had considered sourcing some lighter-duty springs to have less of a battle on my hands for fine adjustment of the Maz. But it also wouldn't be super challenging to add a worm drive to the side of it - utilising the existing collar as a cog...

Looking forward to Reiss releasing the new custom seals. I am of the opinion that thes will likely enhance consistency. Not long to wait now to find out.

Cheers all.. Coelacanth


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Coelacanth said:


> I had considered sourcing some lighter-duty springs to have less of a battle on my hands for fine adjustment of the Maz.


I had thought of weaker springs too. Have you tried putting lube on where the collar pushes down on the top burr?


----------



## Coelacanth (Nov 29, 2015)

urbanbumpkin said:


> I had thought of weaker springs too. Have you tried putting lube on where the collar pushes down on the top burr?


No but I will def give it a go. I would be surprised if it made the kind of difference I would like to see ultimately, but every little bit helps huh...

I tell you what I do do notice is the massive improvement in espresso quality after I clean the burrs every couple/ few weeks...

On the positive (I think) side... I get very little issue with static off this old monster.


----------



## Coelacanth (Nov 29, 2015)

Follow up:

Ground a coil off each of the springs in the Mazzer, crushed them in the vise and annealed them with a small blowtorch. Lubed and relubed all contacting surfaces.

Result - Maybe 40% easier to adjust the Major..

Thanks for the chang catalyst !


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Coelacanth said:


> Follow up:
> 
> Ground a coil off each of the springs in the Mazzer, crushed them in the vise and annealed them with a small blowtorch. Lubed and relubed all contacting surfaces.
> 
> ...


That could / will lead to grind inconsistency as the top burr will lift / float more easily and not maintain optimum pressure.

Over lubing the threads with grease will cause a binding effect making adjustment more difficult.


----------



## Coelacanth (Nov 29, 2015)

Maybe you are right. But I don't think I have taken things that far in terms of the springs. There is still significant pressure there. Remember everything that grinder is doing is forcing those burs apart. Re the lube thing, binding, etc.... naaa. I didn't stock up on sticky grease, I thinned the 66% molybdenum grease I used with a bit if gun oil ...

I try things and observe results. We will see. I will report back.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

If you're satisfied that the threads are clean, and the relevant faces correctly lubed, can you not just add an adjustment rod to the collar? My old Mazzer Mini had no rod so fine adjustment was a tad fiddly, but after I cleaned the threads and lightly greased them (with Chapstick I think) and added a long Allen bolt with a bit of sleeving (M5?) it was easy to just nudge tighter by half a 'ridge'. Not just because of more leverage, but because a larger movement at the end of the rod translates to a fine adjustment at the collar. (I'm assuming you don't already have the rod).


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Coelacanth said:
 

> Maybe you are right. But I don't think I have taken things that far in terms of the springs. There is still significant pressure there. Remember everything that grinder is doing is forcing those burs apart. Re the lube thing, binding, etc.... naaa. I didn't stock up on sticky grease, I thinned the 66% molybdenum grease I used with a bit if gun oil ...
> 
> I try things and observe results. We will see. I will report back.


I hope the grease is food safe


----------



## Coelacanth (Nov 29, 2015)

El carajillo said:


> I hope the grease is food safe


Thanks for your concern. I doubt very much that it would be food safe, but I also doubt the tiny quantity would migrate into the bean 'path'. But it is something I will watch.

To the earlier response... yes I have the rod to aid adjusting, and yes I could make that longer... in my industry we would describe that as a 'cheater bar' . Certainly it would work, in fact I tried it and it did, but the adustment, despite being easier with the added leverage, remained patchy feeling.

Anyhow, the problem seems to be sorted for the moment. I just pulled three nice shots and played about easily with the grind. Time will tell if I opened Pandora's box 

(And a bit of molybdenum disulfide never hurt anyone.. helps keep you regular.....)


----------



## doru (Sep 27, 2016)

Drooling all over







)


----------

